# Buying an assembled layout



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

I saw an ad for an assembled 60" x 38" layout, couple of loops, switches and a yard. Looks like the thing is already blocked and the switches are remote controlled. He doesn't want much about $100. It's sorta landscaped, has some buildings and other scenic elements which I am kinda ambivalent about. 

I just have a bunch of stuff that I haven't run in forever and this seems like a neat way to get a little run time in until I get to someplace where I can put together my own real layout.

Anyone have any experience buying or selling something like this and have feedback? I've asked questions and obviously I will want to see it in person so I'm waiting for his reply. Any obvious questions that I may have missed?

I asked about how long he'd had it and why he's selling. What brand of track and switches, if it is in fact blocked and if the switches are wired, etc.

Frank


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You didn't mention that any trains come with the
layout. In my opinion, $100.00 is far too much
for just the layout. Then, maybe it could be, if good trains
are included. It's likely old brass track, not
the most desirable.

I once had a 4 X 8 N scale layout with a quite
complex two level track plan. I sold it for 100.00
but that included a number of locomotives and
a good fleet of cars.

Don


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm actually building my layout (planned for years) and I can tell that when buying all the hardware for even a small layout $100. is next to nothing.If only half decently built,there isn't much of a risk and fixing a few bugs here and there is a good way to learn.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

It's the model train curse: they are always more money when you're buying, less when you're selling. 

$100.00 doesn't buy much these days.


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

DonR said:


> You didn't mention that any trains come with the
> layout. In my opinion, $100.00 is far too much
> for just the layout. Then, maybe it could be, if good trains
> are included. It's likely old brass track, not
> ...


No trains, but beaucoup switches and it's all wired already. That is the attraction, instant layout.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

$100.00 to run trains vs not running trains till ???

you say u have a bunch of stuff, take a loco with u to look at it and try it out.

$100.00 doesn't buy much as has been said.


----------



## jmp883 (Aug 24, 2016)

If the track and wiring look good I say go for it. $100 isn't really a lot to spend these days. Clean it up, check the trackwork and wiring and you'll have that 'instant layout'. In addition to running your equipment you can also use this layout for practicing layout building skills. You might even be able to incorporate it into your future layout. 

Just some thoughts.....


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

This is one view. There is a 360 walk around that shows all off it.








I count I think 12 turnouts. From the control at the front (left in the picture) it appears fully wired.

I just want to play with my Ns, test the engines, etc. I have 1 DCC engine DD40AX and a small DCC controller and a Kato that looks like a straight up plug and play. Plus a few more that are "friendly". It just drives me crazy them sitting in a box in storage.

My beautiful passenger trains are probably to long, I have plenty of freights, though, that I had been in the process of converting the couplers.

The buildings are for shite but I don't see them as tacked down. Got plenty of my own including a proper Santa Fe type station.

Maybe for naught, though. He hasn't responded to the email yet. It's been up for 17 days, you'd think he'd be more responsive.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Go for it.*



ftauss said:


> I saw an ad for an assembled 60" x 38" layout, couple of loops, switches and a yard. Looks like the thing is already blocked and the switches are remote controlled. He doesn't want much about $100. It's sorta landscaped, has some buildings and other scenic elements which I am kinda ambivalent about.
> 
> I just have a bunch of stuff that I haven't run in forever and this seems like a neat way to get a little run time in until I get to someplace where I can put together my own real layout.
> 
> ...


Frank;

It sounds like you really want, and can use, this layout. It's worth the price if it makes you happy. If you can get a lower price, so much the better! If the seller is not nearby, don't forget to settle the cost of shipping. On something this size, the shipping cost might be pretty high. The switches (turnouts) look like Atlas. The slide buttons that control them are an Atlas thing. The fact that he has two power packs would suggest that the layout is DC, and set up for "dual cab control". This system uses blocks, insulated from each other. You could disconnect the power pack's "track/train" outputs, and use them for operating the turnouts and any other accessories.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

As has been said you don't get much for a hundred dollars. To put together something similar would cost many times that but then at least you know it would run ok. If you're really champing at the bit to run something it could be a good buy. You'll need to pick it up though, you couldn't send it by courier or whatever. You might have a fair bit of wiring to do but new DCC electrickery would be much simpler.


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

Cycleops said:


> As has been said you don't get much for a hundred dollars. To put together something similar would cost many times that but then at least you know it would run ok. If you're really champing at the bit to run something it could be a good buy. You'll need to pick it up though, you couldn't send it by courier or whatever. You might have a fair bit of wiring to do but new DCC electrickery would be much simpler.


It's with easy driving distance. Which is what makes It more interesting.


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

I say, "Go for it." Imho, 'tis better to live the dream than merely continuing dreaming the dream. Seems to me a win-win alternative until you've built you own layout.


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

ogaugeguy said:


> I say, "Go for it." Imho, 'tis better to live the dream than merely continuing dreaming the dream. Seems to me a win-win alternative until you've built you own layout.


Well it's been nearly a week and the mutt hasn't responded. I hate it when people do that.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

This is a bit late, but putting my two cents in anyhow.

I can speak from experience in this subject. I am building my own freelance layout from the plywood up, and I have purchased two other "assembled" layouts from private individuals. One cost $100, and the other cost $150. Both were good deals. I did once buy a layout for $100 and it was a waste of money.....nothing on that layout was useful, track, turnouts, even the top warped severly once all the dry rotted track was removed. So it was a total wash. But the other two, I am glad I bought them. 
One is 96" x 48". It's on a hollow door with each end extended. Has a mountain, tunnel, large oval with two inner circles, a two track siding, lots of landscaping, multiple buildings, and I think, 14 turnouts. That was $100.
The other is three Woodland Scenics layouts that connect to make one large L shaped layout. Not sure of the dimensions, but it is large. That one I am having some serious track issues with. I have to run a locomotive that has 6 wheels per truck and only certain cars can traverse the uneven track with far too many turnouts. Many of whish don't work. That layout came with nothing but the layouts and they were $150. 
Bottom line is to build one of these $100 - $200 layouts, would cost far more than that. My larger freelance layout (bedroom size) is well in the $2000 range. 
Check them out real good. Check turnouts, track condition, and if you can, test it. I couldn't test the ones I bought.....wish I could have. May have negotiated a bit more.


----------

